# Camo netting. Worth the points?



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

As the title suggests is camo nettng worth the cost?

I've taken the advice of some of the experienced players here and have learned to live on vanilla tanks (with a 1 or 2 exceptions). Bottom line - camo netting is extremely expensive. Amazingly enough, the units that seem to benefit the most from it (manticores and ordnance batteries), have an increased cost for the camo netting. Is anyone actually buying it and has it payed off?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Not really.
But i guess its a matter of opinion.

If you put Camo on all of your Artillery, it soon adds up.
For the cost of 5 Camo you can get a whole LRBT.

While X vehicles with Camo may lasy longer than X+1 without, the X+1 without will dish out more firepower.

I guess in higher points games Camo could be useful with squadroning, but in games under 2000 points you are better off fitting as much firepower in rather than survivability.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Pretty much what I thought. It's 20 on LRBTs and 30 on artillery. Ouch!

I was just wondering if anyone here actually has bought it and has it actually paid off?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I used it a couple of times on Manticores, needless to say it doesn't help much against deepstrikers/outflankers.
Thats my (brief) experience and disappointment with Camo.

Unless your willing to spend the points on a double-layer of bubblewrap.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Not worth it in most cases, plus Cover is easy to give to your expensive Artillery etc...just screen them with a cheaper one, a Chimera for example.

As already said the cost adds up the more you take, which can handicap your list building..not worth doing that.

Or 'bubblewrap' with some Infantry.

You already need to already be in actual cover for the Camo to take effect..a lot of peopke forget that part.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

HOBO said:


> You already need to already be in actual cover for the Camo to take effect..a lot of peopke forget that part.


Actually I did forget that part. Screw camo netting.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Imperious Rex said:


> Actually I did forget that part. Screw camo netting.


Haha, if Camo gave a 3+ cover save in the open then it would be a must-have on almost everything.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Haha, if Camo gave a 3+ cover save in the open then it would be a must-have on almost everything.


True. True. 

Then again @ 30 points a pop for artillery it should.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah considering tau get a 4+ for peanuts in the open...damn humanoids!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Blue Liger said:


> Yeah considering tau get a 4+ for peanuts in the open...damn humanoids!


Mmmmm... Disruption Pods... *drool*


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'll be putting camo netting on my destroyer, but other than that (and similar job vehicles) and sentinels I can't see much use for it.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> I'll be putting camo netting on my destroyer, but other than that (and similar job vehicles) and sentinels I can't see much use for it.


True, on a DTH it can work..been a long ranged sniper-type AT vehicle that should always be in cover (just like in the picture in IA1).

I often take it to my LGS and people wonder what the hell it is, as it's a rare sight in most games..and one of the coolest.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

I run it on my Basi. have a camo bandana i put around it to rep it and every time the other players forget what's under it for the hull/ pintle weps.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

Its wicked cheap on sentinels, well comparatively anyways, at 10 points per model. With scout sentinels you probably want to be in cover, hidden in woods or something to utilize the move through cover USR. On armoured sentinels it is still good but i usually make my armoured sentinels a bit more mobile, with their plasma cannons. 

A scout sentinel with something like an auto-cannon, lascannon or multi laser sitting in cover with camo is awesome, that 3+ really makes a huge difference on the survivability of the scout sentinel.

For artillery it is so damn expensive that you're better off not taking it.

For Lemans its definitely not worth it as you should be moving most turns to utilize the "lumbering behemoth" special rule and camo does nothing if the model moved or is out of cover.


----------

